# اولى طيران جامعة القاهرة



## atomic engineer (10 أغسطس 2008)

الحمد لله قمنا بعمل نموذج طائرة بدون طيار من الفوم ووزنها 250 جرام وطارت ونزلت بسلام ودخلنا مسابقة نادى العلوم وفزنا بالمركز الثانى katar10012002***********


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 أغسطس 2008)

اولا الف مبروك الفوز
و يا ريت يا باشمهندس لو تعرفنا فكرة العمل و طريقة التنفيذ
و مين اللى فاز بالمركز الاول؟؟؟


----------



## جاسر (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

نريد معلومات أكثر ...


----------



## موشاكس (14 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك لكن نريد معلومات


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (18 أغسطس 2008)

*بالفرقة الاول*

انت اكيد بالفرقة الرابعة لكى يتسنى لك هذا:75:


----------



## atomic engineer (19 أغسطس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/138454533/FALCON_515.wmv.html


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (20 أغسطس 2008)

والله عمل رائع بس ولكن يمكن اى شخص ان يفعل مثلكم لانكم لم تضيفوا شىء هندسى فى الموضوع الا مثلا مساحة الجناح وحساب السرعة القصوى والباقى فقط توصيل وتركيب ومع ذلك فان هذه بداية مبشرة ان شاء الله ولكن فين الملعب ده؟


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (20 أغسطس 2008)

تحيا روح الفريق


----------



## atomic engineer (20 أغسطس 2008)

الملعب فى المدينة الرياضية جامعة القاهرة


----------



## atomic engineer (20 أغسطس 2008)

ألطائر المصرى قال:


> والله عمل رائع بس ولكن يمكن اى شخص ان يفعل مثلكم لانكم لم تضيفوا شىء هندسى فى الموضوع الا مثلا مساحة الجناح وحساب السرعة القصوى والباقى فقط توصيل وتركيب ومع ذلك فان هذه بداية مبشرة ان شاء الله ولكن فين الملعب ده؟


 

احنا برضه لسه فى سنة اولى:86::86:


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (23 أغسطس 2008)

على فكرة انا قابلة طلبة من هندسة القاهرة الفرقة الاولى وحكولى عليكو وعلى ثاحب المركز الاول اللى خد 10000 جنيه


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (23 أغسطس 2008)

حظ سعيد المرة القادمة


----------



## vendetta (24 أغسطس 2008)

*سيارات وجرارات (حلوان)*

السلام عليكم ممكن تزود شويه معلومات عشان تكون اكثر مساعده او حتى ممكن تكتب نبذه مختصره كده معاها شويه التفاصيل الضروريه 
وربنا يجازيك خير اان شاء الله


----------



## احمد انور علي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جيد يا اولاد
انا م احمد انور المعيد بالقسم


----------



## غاويها من زمان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لمشاركتك يا بشمهندس 
انا احمد ممدوح


----------



## atomic engineer (19 أغسطس 2009)

ادخل على موقع profili2.com


----------

